# Hi! New Gal here from Florida ⛵️❤️



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

Excited to join the SailNet Community! I spend most of my time in Florida and usually return to Utah for about 2-3 months out of the year. I am a remote working Professional who used to Sail and live aboard on a 1985 O’Day 34’ sailing vessel. Unfortunately life happened and had to sell my baby in 2018. However, by the Grace of God I am once again on my feet and heavily on the search of another sailing vessel, this time one that needs a little TLC so I could further expand my maintenance and upkeep skills which I had learned when I had my O’Day! Wish me luck as I am supposed to see a 1979 Hunter Cherubini 30’ next week and gut feeling tells me this one is it! I look forward to reading many posts and also hope to make new friends in this community! 









Cheers 🍻 
Annie


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Annie, Welcome, good luck with the search!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard Annie... Where are you planning to sail?


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

SanderO said:


> Welcome aboard Annie... Where are you planning to sail?


I definitely prefer and hope to stay on the Gulf, however never made it down to the Keys or Bahamas, so both of those would be a 1-2 year goal. ⛵⛵⛵🙏🏻🙏🏻🙏🏻


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

tempest said:


> Hey Annie, Welcome, good luck with the search!


Thank you Tempest! 😊🙌🏻


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to SailNut, from another O'day owner. I brought my O'day35 from RI to FL, and back to RI last spring. 

I have also sailed a Cherubini Hunter (37) as a hired captain. The Hunter is a much heavier boat, and it handles differently from the O'day.


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

eherlihy said:


> Welcome to SailNut, from another O'day owner. I brought my O'day35 from RI to FL, and back to RI last spring.
> 
> I have also sailed a Cherubini Hunter (37) as a hired captain. The Hunter is a much heavier boat, and it handles differently from the O'day.


Hello Eherlihy, I would love to hear your feedback on your experiences ☺ and differences? My Ex-Husband and I also sailed a 27’ and 28’ respectively and on my own did a couple of BVI boat charters - I think my biggest lesson in this Sailing journey is that all sailboats are completely different and not one sails similar to the other. 🤷🏻‍♀️ I do however prefer heavier boats not sure if the Hunter Cherubini would feel this way? Does it? 🙋🏻‍♀️


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Hi Annie! Welcome to SailNet. 😊


Selling your loved boat is always a shame... But buying your next is a true adventure. 😍


I hope we can be the forum for you 😊🤔😊


Mark


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Hi Annie! Welcome to SailNet. 😊
> 
> 
> Selling your loved boat is always a shame... But buying your next is a true adventure. 😍
> ...


Thank You! 🙌🏻❤


----------



## Alexie (11 mo ago)

So, your old baby had a spade rudder and the new one will have a rudder on skeg? Does the Hunter have deep or shallow fin keel? Even with the deep keel it's only 1.60 m, I assume - if I'm not wrong. Hopefully, it'll go through as you wish. Keep us updated with the pics of your new boat.


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome aboard!

Best wishes on your search.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Your post sparked my interest in the Hunter 30 vs the Hunter37, vs the O'day 35

The Hunter 30 displaces 9700 lbs (disp/len 253.62), while the Hunter 37 displaces 17,800 lbs (disp/len 294.31) and the O'day 34/35 displaces 11,500 lbs (disp/len 216.04). The Hunter is a much heavier boat. The rudder on the O'day is large for the boat, and as a result, she handles well at low speed and in reverse. You will note that the Hunter behaves "differently" than the O'day in a marina.

The Hunter 37 that I captained had the interior "modified" with pea green velour upholstery, the oven had been replaced by a refrigerator, and cooking was done on a 2 burner propane camp stove. I _HATED _that boat. Note that I also captained later model Hunters (33, 36 and a 41), and vastly preferred these more modern, and comfortable, boats. To be fair, the condition in which these boats were kept, had a lot to do with my impression of the boats.

You can read about my trip south, from RI to FL, here; Finding a new home? and the return trip here; Heading home


----------



## FTLSailor (Jun 19, 2020)

Hello Annie from Fort Lauderdale!


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

eherlihy said:


> Your post sparked my interest in the Hunter 30 vs the Hunter37, vs the O'day 35
> 
> The Hunter 30 displaces 9700 lbs (disp/len 253.62), while the Hunter 37 displaces 17,800 lbs (disp/len 294.31) and the O'day 34/35 displaces 11,500 lbs (disp/len 216.04). The Hunter is a much heavier boat. The rudder on the O'day is large for the boat, and as a result, she handles well at low speed and in reverse. You will note that the Hunter behaves "differently" than the O'day in a marina.
> 
> ...


Thank you no worries  - I have not signed the dotted line for the Hunter 30' and have been seeing a mix review of these boats. The latest Sailing magazine reviews actually did retrospects on these sailboats based from owner experiences. The one I am looking at is priced right for my budget and gives me the opportunity to do work on it - which is what I want. My O'Day was in amazing care and learned maintenance, however I truly want to know and learn the in and out's of a sailboat, the reason why I am attracted to this Hunter is backstory of the Owner and it's prepped for Solar. So let's see? 🤷‍♀️


----------



## PhilCarlson (Dec 14, 2013)

Welcome aboard from Tampa Bay!


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

eherlihy said:


> Your post sparked my interest in the Hunter 30 vs the Hunter37, vs the O'day 35
> 
> The Hunter 30 displaces 9700 lbs (disp/len 253.62), while the Hunter 37 displaces 17,800 lbs (disp/len 294.31) and the O'day 34/35 displaces 11,500 lbs (disp/len 216.04). The Hunter is a much heavier boat. The rudder on the O'day is large for the boat, and as a result, she handles well at low speed and in reverse. You will note that the Hunter behaves "differently" than the O'day in a marina.
> 
> ...


Funny my favorite colors are fall and deep greens, however never was a fan of Pea Green, sooo I am sure I also would have hated that boat! 🥴 🤷🏻‍♀️🍻


----------



## Alexie (11 mo ago)

Hunter 30.

how much they ask for it?

SailboatData.com - HUNTER 30 Sailboat


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

A belated welcome aboard Annie. Very glad you are here.


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

Donna_F said:


> A belated welcome aboard Annie. Very glad you are here.


Hello Donna! Thank you very much! I am excited to be here and look forward to sharing my sailboat photos and adventures soon!


----------



## Anniesgalaxy74 (11 mo ago)

tempest said:


> Hey Annie, Welcome, good luck with the search!


Hello Tempest! Thank you! <3


----------

